# String Sextet



## MrAtanasov

Hi guys!

Want to share some snippets out of the first two parts out of my String Sextet that I'm working on right now-it's scored for 2 violins,1 viola,2 cellos and 1 contrabass.Your comments/critics/thoughts would be very much appreciated,here are the parts:

Part 1-Allegro Con Fuoco:






Part 2-Scherzo-Con Moto:


----------



## PetrB

Your very next step should be to save up and purchase something the equivalent of Quantum EastWest's String sample library, or the full orchestral sample package (ca. $40.

These samples attached to ('software notation program x') or whatever their source Just Have To Go. Bad for you, worse for presentation.

Please know I do not, ever, readily or glibly recommend spending money 

But with this much comping on your part, and wanting to show these to any public, including musicians who may be interested in performing the work(s) - means the expense for better samples is 'part of your job', i.e. an expense you must expect to make, and the sooner the better.


----------



## MrAtanasov

Will def do!What about the music?


----------



## MJTTOMB

The music's nice. It's well-written at the very least, though it strikes me more as a classical pastiche than anything else. The first movement starts out nicely with the presentation of a nice motive. on the whole the melody is a lot clearer and easier to follow than the melody of your second movement. Most of my criticisms come from the second movement. Some of your doublings are a bit curious and perhaps a bit wasteful. At a few points in the second movement the violin doubles the cello on the melody, which seems somewhat excessive and sounds a tad awkward. It seems like this could easily be a quartet- which, for the record, would be much easier to find performers for.

Also, I'm a bit confused by the use of fade-outs at the end of each movement?


----------



## MrAtanasov

Thanks for the comment,really appreciate it!The fade-outs at the end of the clips are because I still haven't finished those pieces completely.Prefer it to be a sextet,as the sound's going to be more full and stronger than the quartet,also using the extra two instruments for different other melodies,harmonic functions.I'm still working on those,they might end up being a bit different than they are now,but the main idea is going to be kept out of those ones.The doubling in the second movement isn't as odd,wanted to make it like an echo and to underline that melody!


----------



## MJTTOMB

Doubling the cello and violin at the octave isn't consistent with your stated intention of creating a more full sound. It sounds stale. If you want a more full sound, try having them move in parallel 10ths or 6ths with some contrasting motion at focal points. If you write economically, you can achieve a very rich, full sound with just four instruments- see quartets by Debussy, Bartok, Borodin, etc.


----------



## Igneous01

MJTTOMB said:


> Doubling the cello and violin at the octave isn't consistent with your stated intention of creating a more full sound.


he could be aiming for a string quartet with basso continuo (like the first string quintets were originally done) with the bass doubling an octave below the cello. However I do agree more voicing with the other violin, as opposed to doubling, would make more sense and make the sound come alive.


----------



## MrAtanasov

Was thinking to do parallel 10ths,6ths,5ths will do well as well.Will go for it,still working on those,so they'll definitely get changed once completed.Will post them back when ready!


----------

